# The end of war- soldier's faces



## v2 (May 8, 2009)

russians....


----------



## RabidAlien (May 8, 2009)

Dang, hadn't seen ANY of those before! Keep em comin!


----------



## rochie (May 8, 2009)

Great pictures V2


----------



## Thorlifter (May 8, 2009)

Those are great images!


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2009)

Since today is V-E day, those pics are quite appropriate.


----------



## imalko (May 8, 2009)

Since you mentioned VE day, can someone explain why this is celebrated on 8th May in the west and on 9th May in former USSR?

BTW nice pictures. I haven't seen them before either.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2009)

Nice pictures v2, keep them coming.

No idea imalko, likely to be something to do with when the orders were received...


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2009)

imalko said:


> Since you mentioned VE day, can someone explain why this is celebrated on 8th May in the west and on 9th May in former USSR?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victory_Day_(May_9)


----------



## v2 (May 9, 2009)

more:


----------



## v2 (May 9, 2009)

...


----------



## imalko (May 9, 2009)

The top picture in post #9 shows Yugoslav partisans if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (May 9, 2009)

Very nice photos, thanks for sharing!

In post #9, 7th photo - Troops marching scene, in the background, there appears to be a sign, does that say "SHELL", as in the oil company Shell?


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2009)

Post 9 picture 6, did you notice the size of the guy in the middle of the photo?!?! He's a good 12-18 inches taller than everyone else! Man, that guy is a tree!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 9, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Post 9 picture 6, did you notice the size of the guy in the middle of the photo?!?! He's a good 12-18 inches taller than everyone else! Man, that guy is a tree!



A russian Shaq?


----------



## v2 (May 10, 2009)

...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2009)

Cool stuff V2. Thank you!


----------



## v2 (May 11, 2009)

...


----------



## RabidAlien (May 11, 2009)

Sweet! Got any from other nationalities?


----------



## v2 (May 12, 2009)

...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2009)

Awesome pics! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2009)

...


----------



## RabidAlien (May 19, 2009)

Heh....woman in 1st pic looks kinda pensive. Can't blame her, surrounded by four happy GI's!


----------



## Cota1992 (May 25, 2009)

Great stuff!
I hope there's more coming, I've only seen about a third of them, thanks for posting!
Art


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh....woman in 1st pic looks kinda pensive. Can't blame her, surrounded by four happy GI's!


Yeah, and check out the dude on the left (behind)...he looks like he's got something on his mind...


----------



## v2 (May 30, 2010)

...


----------



## RabidAlien (May 30, 2010)

Love that last pic!


----------

